# Are your crowntails fins curling?



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ive seen alot of people asking what this is......but first ill say CT's are prone to fin curling, especially those with little webbing, or if their water is not kept immaculate. Breeders are known to "sun bathe" their bettas for an hour or so in order to keep their rays straight.

they might actually be cross ray crowntails

maybe this will help you decide

http://www.betta-splendens.gportal.hu/portal/betta-splendens/upload/598559_1227913467_01611.pdf

shows different types of crowntails


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When I bought Indy his front fins were a little curled...I'm not sure how I can help to uncurl them or if they'll just go back. I have pictures on one of my threads.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ive heard a different reasons as to why they curl:

1. from living in small containers
2. living in unclean water
3. genetics
4. not enough room to swim
5. sleeping on gravel

what ive read on how to "fix" it

1. you cant
2. larger area to swim
3. keep water immaculate (especially for crowntails)
4. half an hour a day indirect sunlight, sit him in or near a window
5. use almond leaves in their water
6. use smooth rocks or sand substrate

hope the research helps


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

It's hard for me to tell since he's still pretty young, but I'm almost sure Kovu is a single ray crowntail. I'm kinda hoping he'll turn out to be a double ray though x3

No curling of the fins though =o


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

great raindrop.....

anyone have any info to add on how to help this?
mine havent done this so i have no personal experience to share


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It seems to be getting better so I think it was just because he was kept in the container for too long because he was all the way in the back. Thanks for the research info!


----------

